
Get this: World owes US nearly as much it owes world - jamesbritt
http://www.firstpost.com/world/get-this-world-owes-us-nearly-as-much-it-owes-world-74314.html
======
TomOfTTB
This seems dubious. I think the report is referring to total US assets (public
and private). See this quote...

That’s a hard question to answer completely, but a good place to start is the
Financial Report of the United States Government. According to the 2009
report, the U.S. owned $2.7 trillion in assets at the end of 2009, up from
only $2.0 trillion a year earlier. Many of these are off-limits (we aren’t
going to sell the Capitol or the USS Nimitz), but some raise interesting
questions.

Source:[http://dmarron.com/2010/03/07/what-assets-could-the-
united-s...](http://dmarron.com/2010/03/07/what-assets-could-the-united-
states-sell/)

The report this article is based on is online but I didn't have time to go
through all of it. Still I'm pretty sure I'm right. Here's the link:
[http://www.mckinsey.com/mgi/reports/freepass_pdfs/Mapping_gl...](http://www.mckinsey.com/mgi/reports/freepass_pdfs/Mapping_global_capital_markets/Capital_markets_update_email.pdf)
(look at the summary under the chart on pg 8)

~~~
gte910h
Does this take into account the approximate 20-25% of the land area of the US?

------
antimora
The article is misleading. Recently people have been concerned about the US
public debt not the external debt, which includes private borrowers.

This is the money the article is referring to:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_external_d...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_external_debt)

